# a/d/s and PPI amps



## pooneej (May 19, 2013)

Im trying to sell my a/d/s PH30.2 and PPI 2150AM amps 

think there'd be any interest in these amps if i list them on ebay or should i just try to find a use for them somehow?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes there would be but why not try here first?


----------



## pooneej (May 19, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> Yes there would be but why not try here first?


I somewhat tried but it seemed frustrating caraudioclassifieds.org difficult

ebay seemed easier .


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

pooneej said:


> I somewhat tried but it seemed frustrating caraudioclassifieds.org difficult
> 
> ebay seemed easier .


if you have classified access here at diyma they would sell here. Especially the 2150.


----------



## pooneej (May 19, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> if you have classified access here at diyma they would sell here. Especially the 2150.


ok. will do thanks 
i was 21 when i got the PPI !!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

pooneej said:


> ok. will do thanks
> i was 21 when i got the PPI !!


i think i was about 24 or so when i bought my first PPI 2050 off the shelf.


----------

